# Its that time of year again....



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Auction time. Does anybody have any big auctions they they go to around this time of year?

Here's a couple that I don't miss the Leland Lions consignment sale
Leland Lions Club | Leland Illinois

Hazelhurst consignment sale Hazelhurst Annual Spring Consignment

There's also a couple more that i like to go to but the listings aren't posted yet


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I like to go to the Benton Central FFA consignment auction near Fowler IN. Have been going there for several years, both as a buyer and seller. It is very well organized and the students do most of the work. Haven't seen it advertised yet. WB <><.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Benton Central FFA Auction
Benton Central High School Oxford IN
Benton Central FFA Consignment Auction - For more information call 765-884-1600
Saturday Mar 28, 2009 9:00 AM, VanSchepen Auctions

I should be there, see you there.

Jim


----------



## wildseed (Mar 27, 2009)

I looked for my home county in Northampton Shire but didn't find anything exciting at the moment. I will go and check it out with some of my local farming Mates. They may have some good inside information.


----------

